# Flowers Anyone ??



## Michael T (May 26, 2012)

Nothing special. Sitting on the patio this morning i was looking @some flowers we have watching the bugs & bees do their thing and thought I'd take a few pictures. 

I am by no means a photographer i thought these were kind of cool tho. Just crappy Phone camera but hey I don't think they're too bad.

Here is the photobucket album Outdoors pictures by cobhcxiii - Photobucket

Here are a few of the ones I like.


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 26, 2012)

Pretty.


----------



## SenorDingDong (May 27, 2012)

I love flowers


----------

